# New August Haircut



## Cherrie (Aug 27, 2008)

SO I decided to cut all my hair off a week ago because I wanted a new change. Not only for my hair but my life as well. Starting a new career in business management and left my hairdressing days behind me for now. Take a look see..

Before:







After:


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG i want your hair 
The colors look awesome on you


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Your new haircut is awesome! I LOVE the color especially...the purple is gorgeous


----------



## florabundance (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW that's hot!!


----------



## Navessa (Aug 27, 2008)

Love It!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 27, 2008)

Cute hair cut!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 27, 2008)

SO hot. Your hair looked good before but the new style is awesome. Sophisticated and such fun colours!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 27, 2008)

your hair looks great-love the colours


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone I'm loving it too. Cuts my dryin, washing, stlying time in half! Yay!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 27, 2008)

Very adorable!  I love the colors.


----------



## lilsuzy (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow Amazing See i wanted to cutt my hair like that and im afraid my face is not cut out for it can you give me your input what haircut and color would be best???


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 27, 2008)

Just looking at you features and I can see you can pull this off with a twist. Meaning a longer version of this with the shortest length in the back being an inch away from you shoulders then dramatically diagonally in front. I'd suggest you keep the dark hair on top and do a few peek-a-boo blonde chunks underneath on the front part. Its so hard to explain a visual lol. Sorri if I confused u.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilsuzy* 

 
_Wow Amazing See i wanted to cutt my hair like that and im afraid my face is not cut out for it can you give me your input what haircut and color would be best???_


----------



## nikki (Aug 27, 2008)

Really cute !!!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 27, 2008)

I love it!!!!  I would never have the courage to do it but I wish I did!

It's an ironic change, actually.  I would expect your new cut on a hair stylist and your old one on someone in business management.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

looks lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love all the pretty colours!


----------



## joey444 (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it!! Looks edgy and you wear it well.


----------



## makeuplove (Aug 27, 2008)

oooh.. LOVES IT!! that's HOTT! loove the colors! can you do my hair?! hahaa


----------



## macedout (Aug 28, 2008)

fantastic!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

So unique and fantastic. I wish I was brave enough to cut my hair like that!


----------



## wishuponyou (Aug 30, 2008)

The colors are amazing I love the blonde in the back..


----------



## val-x (Aug 30, 2008)

It looks amazing on you!


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 30, 2008)

so edgy! im a wuss when it comes to cutting my hair short. haha!


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG! Pure glamour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hehe, I wish I was that adventurous.


----------



## shadee (Sep 26, 2008)

wow your haircut is a work of art! Love it!


----------



## pat (Sep 26, 2008)

Lovely hair! It's so crazy and out there!

You know I think I've seen you on a Wild 94.9 commercial?... When I saw it, I thought that I've seen you around Specktra. haha


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 27, 2008)

looks gorgeousss
i'd be so happy with that!
x


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome colour and cut!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

It looks fierce!!!! I love it...But I doubt there is any color or style that you wouldn't look fab in!
I wish I could wear colors like that...#1 I would look crazy...#2 My boss would probably have a major cow!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 29, 2008)

*******


----------



## melliquor (Sep 29, 2008)

Your hair is gorgeous... love it.


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 30, 2008)

how do you get your blonde to look so good?! mine never processes out like that


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 30, 2008)

Your hair is awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You need to come do my hair haha


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 2, 2008)

girl your hair is hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was thinking about getting this type of a=line cuta while ago. looks great on you. im jealous tehe


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

love the colors and you're so pretty!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 18, 2012)

patty0411 said:


> You know I think I've seen you on a Wild 94.9 commercial?... When I saw it, I thought that I've seen you around Specktra. haha


  	Why yes you did! lol I did that commercial years ago. it was so much fun!


----------

